# Advice on new layout boat accessories



## dsoy28

Summer project was a build of a few hybrid NL layout boats with a couple buds. Never had one till this, now that its done and legal looking for suggestions on an affordable cockpit cover/blind and a motor. Debating between electric and gas, whichever will get me there with the least weight, I believe the plans said its rated for up to four or five hp. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dsoy28

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay

Sweet man. How do they do with waves? I think it would depend on how far your going.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dsoy28

Hasn't been tested in the lake yet, will stay closer to shore and def won't be taking it out in much more than a chop. They are super stable tho. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## garhtr

NICE ! ! I always wanted to try hunting in a Lay-out boat. Sure looks like fun. I peeked at the new duck bag limits for the up coming season and I believe we will be able to harvest  2 Canvasback per day. Down side -- only 3 b-bills. Good Luck ! How many hours do you have invested in your boat, any idea of how much it weighs ?


----------



## dsoy28

Probably about 20 total hours and about 275$ into it, I think last time I checked it tips the scale at about 90 lbs, little heavier than I thought but did a few extra layers of resin when we did the fiberglass work. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BaddFish

Go on GreatLakesWaterfowler.com lots of knowledgeable guys on there that can help with layout stuff, etc..


----------



## dsoy28

Yea I posted on glw a while back with zero replies ha.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bcinerie

I would get some grass Mats and the A 2.5 hp 4 stroke or 2 stroke ! Make sure you have your flares whistle throwable etc 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dsoy28

i gotta try and test out a buddy's 30 # trolling motor to see how it pushes it, i really have no clue how much hp or # thrust it would take to push this thing around. when it's hand powered all i need is a flashlight, whistle and pfd. once i put a motor on it i'll need to find some simple nav lights and a few other things. itching to test it out though.


----------



## Nelliboy2

Are you wanting to hunt open water or marsh? 

If marsh I'd be yanking off some layout blind doors or fashioning up my own for it. I would also be stapling so type of material to create brush straps. I think that will go a long way in hiding it.

If open water.....I'd be painting it a different color and creating doors in the same color.
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dsoy28

I would like to have the option to hunt public marsh as well as the lake. I won't necessarily be hunting really open water on the lake, but tucked up against the rocks (would have really been fun to get drawn east Sandusky bay with this). Thinking maybe screwing in snaps around the cockpit and fitting some camo canvas would work for blind doors, ,magnets or Velcro to keep em shut. As far as cover, am hoping some mud, camo burlap and any surrounding brush would be the ticket, but do I even need that if I'm just tucked up against the rocks on the Lake Erie shoreline?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nelliboy2

dsoy28 said:


> I would like to have the option to hunt public marsh as well as the lake. I won't necessarily be hunting really open water on the lake, but tucked up against the rocks (would have really been fun to get drawn east Sandusky bay with this). Thinking maybe screwing in snaps around the cockpit and fitting some camo canvas would work for blind doors, ,magnets or Velcro to keep em shut. As far as cover, am hoping some mud, camo burlap and any surrounding brush would be the ticket, but do I even need that if I'm just tucked up against the rocks on the Lake Erie shoreline?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


To be honest I haven't hunted the bay (plan to this year). I would go ahead and figure out some way to attach brush to it, if you use brush loops such as on a layout blind you can change pretty quickly wither you are hunting metgers magee or the bay. 

I would think willows would be the ticket on the bay along the shoreline. There are a lot of brush hanging over I would think your boat would disappear in. The more you add to it (meaning accessories the more places you can hunt).

I would honestly check into bending condoit or aluminium to make my blind doors. Most places I would think you could benefit from it. I would also try to use a waterproof canvas or some other material as it is heavy duty. 

Magnets are a great way to secure a cover if you fashion one up. The best part is you can make different colors, brown, grey, white and you can hunt any type of water till ice up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nelliboy2

I would def be putting in some type of back rest in it. If not your going to be hunched up like an 80 year old. Lol

Also are you going to have to mount a bracket so you can hang a motor?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dsoy28

Motor mount is easy to put on, As for a backrest, I have a 1x12 that doubles as seat across the top for rowing or motoring, then to lean on as an incline when I'm laying down. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AC_ESS

Keep it just like that and through a 9.9 on it you'll be fine.. any questions pm me


----------

